# Okay, so why is my garlic falling over?



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

It never did that before... 

It is falling over at the base of the plant. At first I thought Bumpy Buster the Wonder Dog had forgotten his training and run into the beds or something, but there were no footprints (canine, human, or otherwise).

Will the bulbs still develop even though they are bent over? Only a few of the plants have scapes, they are still mostly green...

I am confused!

Pony!


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

Must be the Year of the leaning garlic. LOL

This is my first year to grow it and about 3 weeks ago 1 of mine started to lean, now 4 are leaning. Now it's not broken it just seems to be leaning, bulb and all. No scapes yet, my leaves are starting to turn brown. 

I was wondering if the chipmunks had maybe burrowed under them. They are about 10 feet from the strawberries and the little rascals ate all of them.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Speckledpup said:


> Must be the Year of the leaning garlic. LOL
> 
> This is my first year to grow it and about 3 weeks ago 1 of mine started to lean, now 4 are leaning. Now it's not broken it just seems to be leaning, bulb and all. No scapes yet, my leaves are starting to turn brown.
> 
> I was wondering if the chipmunks had maybe burrowed under them. They are about 10 feet from the strawberries and the little rascals ate all of them.



Nassssssssteee chipmunksssssssss. We hatesssssss them, Precioussssssss!

This is my fourth year of garlic. I dug up a couple to check, and there's no root damage at all -- not a sign of maggots or moles OR nasty chipmunks. 

So sorry about your strawberries. 

Maybe someone can help us out on this dilemma...

Pony!


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

mine is leaning also. I thought it might be because it is so dry here this year


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

All opf my Vadalia onions are doing this leanning thing also It must be the dry season.My garlic is still standing just turning brown.


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

Have you dug down to see if the bulbs are formed? Mine has done that in the past when I let it stay in the ground a little too long.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Bulbs are pretty much formed, but they usually become a little more differentiated before they sprout seeds. 

It's been a good year for water here, but it has been rather toasty off and on.

Oh, well. I think I'll let them go another week, then pull 'em up.

Pony!


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

I've grown garlic for a few years and when the tops fall over and turn brown it is time to harvest. Mine are starting to do that now too. I plant my garlic in the fall so it is getting time to harvest for me.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Nancy said:


> I've grown garlic for a few years and when the tops fall over and turn brown it is time to harvest. Mine are starting to do that now too. I plant my garlic in the fall so it is getting time to harvest for me.



That's what is so confusing to me. The tops are still quite green! (And we plant in Fall in this zone, too.) And they didn't sprout scapes until AFTER they fell over (but I did notice a seed bulb on one of the plants that is still standing this morning...)

I have weird garlic...

Oh, well, as long as there's enough to eat and plant for next year...

Pony!


----------



## strider3700 (Feb 2, 2007)

Is it actually an issue that it's leaning? All of my onions have decided to fall over. I assumed this was either from the big winds we had been having or their desire to fall into the sun (they only get 1/2 a days worth all in the early afternoon) Some of them are starting to get flower heads but they leaned over before they developed.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

strider3700 said:


> Is it actually an issue that it's leaning? All of my onions have decided to fall over. I assumed this was either from the big winds we had been having or their desire to fall into the sun (they only get 1/2 a days worth all in the early afternoon) Some of them are starting to get flower heads but they leaned over before they developed.



Actually, I don't know. That's why I was asking...

Pony!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Softneck garlic varieties have no solid central stem to keep them rigid after maturing. The third or half dead leaves rule does not always apply to them. When they have reached their peak of maturity, they simply have to flop over just like their onion cousins. It also why softneck garlic lends so easily to braiding. Once they've flopped, there is no further advantage to keeping them in the ground. 

Martin


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Paquebot said:


> Softneck garlic varieties have no solid central stem to keep them rigid after maturing. The third or half dead leaves rule does not always apply to them. When they have reached their peak of maturity, they simply have to flop over just like their onion cousins. It also why softneck garlic lends so easily to braiding. Once they've flopped, there is no further advantage to keeping them in the ground.
> 
> Martin



Thank you, Martin! As soon as it cools off out there, I'll head out to harvest. :hobbyhors 

Pony!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I thought maybe they were just bowing in your presence!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

mammabooh said:


> I thought maybe they were just bowing in your presence!



Hey, Mammabooh!

Nah, nothing bows to me around here. Well, not quite true. DH is awfully sweet to me...

But the plants and animals see me only as their service staff! 

Pony!


----------

